# Minnie did good!!



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Our little show girl won best in Jr Maturity at the midwest maturity today! So proud of the little girl! The competition brought lots of quality bitches from around the country! Still can't believe it. 

We get to go to the National and compete in the Natl Maturity. Hey, that's in Utah!! Long trip ahead this fall if all works out.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Did you get Best in or Best Opposite in Maturity?

Congratulations on your win!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

We took Reserve in the Maturity to the senior bitch.

Thanks!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

So you have to come to Utah. The DH is annoucing again this year, so I need someone to hang out with!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

CONGRATS ... awesome brag!!! Beautiful trophy!!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I am looking at airline tickets. I can't face that drive!

Daphne, you are welcome to hang out! Have to warn ya, kinda crazy ol' broads, us! But, pleasant enough as we are out to enjoy life.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Well, there ain't nothin' young about me, so we'll do just fine.:toasting:


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Finally got a picture of Minnie at her Maturity show. She was Junior Maturity class winner and Reserve in Maturity.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Congrats it sounds like a great accomplishment 

If you have a minute can you explain I am not familiar with this competition


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

"Futurity and Maturity shows are matches designed to showcase the producing abilities of the sires and dams by seeing their progeny while they are young. The winners from each of 9 regions then compete at the GSDCA National Specialty Show for the titles of Futurity Victor (male), Futurity Victrix (female), Maturity Victor, and Maturity Victrix. All dogs that compete in the Futurity/Maturity shows must be pre-registered into the Futurity/Maturity system."

Futurity/Maturity Shows

The Futurity/Maturity shows are exhibitions sponsored by the GSDCA.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Who is handling her?


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Samba said:


> Finally got a picture of Minnie at her Maturity show. She was Junior Maturity class winner and Reserve in Maturity.


Wow, gorgeous girl!! Congrats!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Kelly Salava is her handler.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I thought I recognized Kelly. She is a great handler and a cool person.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Congrats Samba


----------

